# lab behavior



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Having a little problem with the little yellow male lately. He likes to go to the neighbors and grab toys and also finds something in our yard(ex. pop can, bottles, he finds something) and takes off and doesn't come to me so I can take it away. I don't want to chase him and think it is a game. Is this something that a normal pup does for excitement or do I need to reprimand him indefinately. Likes to bite on the objects. He gets plenty of exercies and attention from me. He's 4 months old. Your thoughts please. KOOBA


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

normal


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Just keep him on a check cord


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Normal, this is his game don't make it yours at this point, if he is just out in the yard being a puppy let him be one and ignore his games with the pop bottle, if you can't enforce the here command don't give it. My guess is you are having these same probles when throwing bumpers as well (just went through this) then you need to have him on a check cord and reel him in if you need to.

When suppervised a noisy empty pop bottle is one of the best dog toys ever :lol:


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

How did you guess!!!!! Yes, he was doing great with the bumper and wind attached then all of a sudden its a game. Some people have told me to hold off on the bumber work. Is this a good idea or should I do some check cord? How long did you dog go through this phase? Mine is 4 month old tomorrow. He seems to be a good dog, in the long grass his nose is always on the ground and he looks back to check in on me. When we are away from home he listens really well. The bumber thing is really [email protected]#ing me off though.. What are your thoughts. Plan on doing live pigeons this weekend with him. Will see how he does. Browndog. Im from LF, MN


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If he is not reliable with the bumper I would hold off on the birds, as far as retrieving, you could still plant live birds and let him flush them but as far as retrieving them if he wants to keep a bumper then a bird will be much worse. Mine is six monthes old, he is a high flyer , almost over the top, with a ton of go. It took a ton of yard work the past 2 monthes and just got done with FF, and he is a different dog. I really think during a FF program the pup matures alot, after that youy are the boss. I could tell a difference in "Bodeys" attitude even during teaching hold befor FF began. It's mostly a growing pain that will most likely come back in another form later. Glad to see your close if you ever want to get together and train let me know.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Kooba, still having problems with mine and the rope on my dummies. Seems like it's never-ending, I fix one thing and another pops up. Good thing we've got plenty of time to fix them all (or at least most) until next season!


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one JKOLSON. Sounds like you are having fun with your pup also. Will give my little guy some time off for awhile. KOOBA.


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that my dog did excellent this afternoon with retrieving live pigeons and and dead hen pheasant. I guess I don't have to worry about the bumper issue. Very excited. KOOBA


----------

